# Renovation/Self Building in Italy (preferably Le Marche)



## 15585 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello there

I'm new to the site and am just looking to make contact with anyone who has renovated a property themselves or even built their own property from scratch in Italy.

My husband is a builder and we are looking to buy a delapidated farmhouse in Italy and we have been concentrating our search on the Le Marche region.

We are only in the early stages and have not yet been out to view any property but we are trying to find out as much as we can before we do. One of the things we're struggling to find information/resources on is the cost of building materials out there. 

If anyone has worked on their own property and would be happy to answer some questions on this it would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## marcuzzo (Oct 20, 2014)

Materials cost roughly as they do in the UK, if you need to budget, use UK materials prices, if you need to know labour costs, as in the UK it varies from one builder to another, there are regional prezzarios but they are more for public works, as local comuni will give the tender to who they know personally and with a (currently) 50 - 60% discount on prezzario prices, the private sector works quite separately. but a medium size building firm will be charging roughly €150 - €180 per day per man, often more.


----------

